# C et C++ > C > Livres >  Apprendre le C [Quel livre(fr) choisir ?]

## Luke spywoker

SALUT les programmateur C,
Je suis un petit python de 2.5 ans, et j'ai appris avec le meilleurs livre qui dcrivait tout le langage: les types, 
structure de donnes, 
primitives 
et modules 
( malhauesement il, l'autheur a omnis les directives du langage, mais
ca reste qaund meme meilleur livre francais consacre a python2 ).

J'aimerai apprendre le C dans un bouquin de cette envergure. 
Si vous en connaissait un de cette envergure, pour des client dj programmateur, j'en prendrai note.

PS1) A: Si quelqu'un a l'esprit didactique peut me faire un topo sur la   
       version  actuelle du C sa serai sympa de ca part.
      Car je  ne connait absolument rien au l'angage C si ce ,n'e"st qu'il est   
      typer. 

PS2) Le but d'apprendre des chose sur le C me permettrait peut-tre 
       d'crire un module pour python.  

PS3) Lire est ma drogue je suis avide de savoir qui puissent tre utile comme 
       par-exemple un programme qui rendrai des services


Tous commentaires, liens, conseils sont la bienvenue.

PS4)L'anglais ne me rpugne pas du tout ( J'ai lu plusieurs bouquin sur le python en anglais ) 
    mais pour faire mes premier pas je prfre le francais.

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## pythas

Bonjour,

Il y aura srement un dbat intressant sur le sujet, d'autant que la mthodologie d'apprentissage est une chose assez personnelle, mais Je pense que le livre de Brian Kernighan et Dennis Ritchie (The C Programming Language) reste une rfrence (d'autant que Ritchie est un des deux crateurs du langage).
La page Wikipdia du bouquin (en anglais la franaise est vraiment trop succincte)  :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_C_Programming_Language

Il existe bien sr en version franaise (c'est d'ailleurs celle que j'ai) mais peut tre pas pour la dernire dition.

----------


## diogene

Il y a des cours dtaills sur ce site que tu pourrais parcourir pour voir si tu trouves ton bonheur.

----------


## fred1599

Pour l'interfaage C/python, je te conseille cython assez simple d'utilisation.

J'ai test SWIG et j'ai pas trop apprci, c'est une histoire de got et de couleurs  ::):

----------


## Luke spywoker

Merci pour vos rponses,
concernant le livre de Brian Kernighan et Dennis Ritchie (The C Programming Language), j'ai une question: la date de parution ou plutt son actualit.
Je m'explique, je ne connait rien au C mais n'y a t il pas d'volution de version comme dans python 2.7 et python 3.2 car 1998 me semble un peu vieux ca fait 15 ans mais si les codes en sont pas obsolte pourquoi pas.

Le C n'a-t-il pas volu depuis ?

Je classe les livres d'apprentissage en deux catgories:
-Les livres exhaustifs souvent pauvres en exemples mais complet.
-Les livres plus bas sur les longs exemples et non exhaustifs qui ne couvrent pas l'ensemble du langage.
Je prfre le premier type de bouquins sachant que je pourrait toujours trouver des exemples d'utilisation du langage dans des tutoriels.

Je vous serai grandement reconnaissant de me dcrire selon votre exprience juste un peu le langage C (dite ce que vous voulez, python est un langage de haut niveau orient objet a typage dynamique) et ce que je sais du sais du C est que celui si est typ orienter objet permettant des appels de  bas niveau.

Merci pour vos rponses.

----------


## fred1599

Le C/C++ sont des langages beaucoup reprsents en universit, il est fort possible que tu trouves des PDF intressants et pdagogiques sur le net.

Maintenant avec google books, tu peux toujours voir si des livres t'intressent ou non selon l'index, etc...

Tu peux regarder aussi des critiques de livres sur ce site.

 :;):

----------


## pfeuh

Salut,




> le livre de Brian Kernighan et Dennis Ritchie (The C Programming Language)


C'est la bible. Ce livre date des annes 70 et tout ce qui est dedans est encore vrai actuellement. Des chose se sont bien sr rajoutes, mais  mon sens il ne faut s'y intresser qu'une fois que la base est assimile. En petit embarqu (8 bits par exemple), on n'utilise souvent  rien de plus que la base contenue dans ce livre.

Faire du C pur sur PC ne prsente pas beaucoup d'intrt, mais interfac avec python par exemple a devient trs vite performant et intressant.

A+

Pfeuh

----------


## Luke spywoker

Merci pour vos rponses j'ai dbuter et j'en bave car ce n'est pas facile mais je tenais a vous informez qu'il exite 2 autres versions du C:
-Le C99
-Le C1X
et que le livre traite de C89 mais il est structur comme je les aimes malgr la difficult que j'prouve, je tenais a vous remercier.

----------


## Bktero

Il utilise plus de versions du C que a ^^
- le C historique, datant du premier livre K&R. Il est devenu obsolte depuis la sortie de la version suivante.
- le C89 / C90 (selon quel organisme l'a formalis), gnralement appel C ANSI. C'est "le" C, dont parle le K&R 2e (et dernire dition ?), qu'utilise la plupart des gens et qu'il faudrait absolument respect. Mon opinion est qu'il existe une version suivante qui contient des choses supplmentaire et qu'elle est sortie depuis assez longtemps pour qu'on l'utilise.
- le C99. Autorise notamment les commentaires avec //, de mixer dclarations et instructions, propose des petites amliorations.
- le C11. Sorti trs rcemment, il est  ma connaissance peu utilis et devrait mettre du temps avant d'tre accept, vu le chemin suivi par C99.

Le K&R est un bon livre, trs prcis, considre comme une bible mais je le trouve difficile  lire. Il est structur de manire tonnant et il est pas toujours facile de trouver ce que tu cherches quand tu t'en sers comme rfrence occasionnel. Il est plus efficace pour apprendre et le lire dans l'ordre, de bout en bout.

Il ya un petit livre que j'aime bien : http://www.amazon.fr/Langage-Lessent.../dp/2744021687
Ce n'est pas un livre pour dbutant, mais un aide-mmoire trs prcieux, clair, simple, efficace quand on connait dj un peu le langage.

Cet auteur a crit un livre plus complet sur le C : http://www.amazon.fr/C-en-action-2i...8193457&sr=1-2
Si la qualit est la mme que l'aide-mmoire que je possde, tu devrais essayer de regarder de qu'il donne !

Enfin, j'ai une fois utiliser un livre disponible sur le net, les quelques chapitres que j'avais lu m'avaient paru trs bons : http://publications.gbdirect.co.uk/c_book/

Bon courage pour l'apprentissage et attention aux pointeurs et chanes de caractres !  ::):

----------


## ternel

Sinon, je recommande la petite bible que j'utilise souvent.
Un format poche d'une centaine de pages, nomm "le C prcis et concis" chez O'Reilly.

Il s'agit d'un outil de travail, prsentant trs succintement mais (quasiment) exhaustivement le langage, et la bibliothque standard.

----------

